# Baking Whole Potatoes Outside the Oven



## Chopstix (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi All.  I've been away from DC but you're still my go-to place for cooking questions.

I'm planning a prime rib dinner with baked potatoes.  Since the slow-roasting of the prime rib will hog the oven for a looong time, I need to turn out baked potatoes outside of the oven.  I did a bit of web research and found that I can do it several ways:

1) On the microwave which I'm not keen on doing as it can cause fires.

2) In a dutch oven on a stove top.  Will need to rest the potatoes on a trivet inside the dutch oven.

3) In a sauce pan on the stove.  Boil the potatoes in water until the water boils off and then toss the potatoes around the pan to dry roast.

I'm leaning towards either 2) or 3).  

I have two questions:

Which of the above do you think would yield a better result?
Also, how about another way -- would steaming whole potatoes wrapped in aluminum foil work like baking them?

Thank you for your answers!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 21, 2012)

Only method #2 will give you the dry crispy skin of a real baked potato.

I don't understand your comment about fires in the microwave.

#3 won't give you a baked potato.

Steaming potatoes in foil will cook the potatoes.  They will be steamed potatoes with the skin still on.  You can serve them as you would a baked potato but it won't be the same.

Why can't you put the potatoes in the oven with the roast?


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Andy!

I read some comments on microwaving potatoes that it could cause fires.  Or result in wrinkled up potatoes.  I myself have no idea.  If you think this is a valid method, may be worth pursuing...

In #3, after boiling the potatoes until dry, one can add a little oil and toss them around to crisp up the skin right?  Wouldn't this turn out something akin to a baked potato?

My oven temp for slow-roasting the prime rib would be 200F, too low for baking potatoes.

Chopstix


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 21, 2012)

Do you truly want baked pototes? The you have to bake them. #1 and #3 are essentially ways of steaming spuds. Nothing wrong with that, if it's what you want. But not the same as baking.

#2 can come close. Won't be exactly the same, but you will be cooking them surrounded by dry heat, which is what baking (roasting) is all about. If you go this route you'll probably have to turn the potatoes from time to time, to assure even cooking.

But I'm with Andy on this. I can't believe the roast is so large that there's no room for the potatoes. If nothing else, put the roasting pan on the lowest rack setting in the oven. Fit another rack above it, and bake the potatoes on that rack. 

Andy: That fires in the nuke comment confused me too. What I think is that he wants to wrap the spuds in foil, then put them in the microwave. Only thing I can think of that makes them a fire hazard.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 21, 2012)

Microwave fires occur when you overcook things and they dry out and ignite.  You have to be nearly unconscious for this to happen.

Since you use such a low temp for the roast, it might make sense to start the potatoes in the microwave then pop them into the oven to crisp up the skin.


----------



## Siegal (Feb 21, 2012)

There is a recipe in a cookbook by one of my fav authors, Claudia Rodan, in her book on Spanish Cuisine. I haven't tried the recipe yet but I keep staring at it and I hope to get to it soon. Its a recope for wrinkly potatoes - its pretty much that you put the potatoes in a pot in a single layer, just cover with water, and add about 4 TB of salt, then you let the water boil out for 25 mins or so and flip a few times until the potatoes are wrinkly and have powdery salt layer. If you make it let me know how it comes out!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 21, 2012)

I make microwave baked potatoes every once in a while. They are good, but not as good as oven baked. How many potatoes will you be cooking? Microwaving takes a long time when there are many potatoes, looses the time advantage.

I think Andy's idea is good: start them in the microwave and finish them in the oven.

I have baked potatoes in an electric frying pan. That worked well.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 21, 2012)

My preferred method would be to find a way to cook them in the oven.  You don't say how many you need, but at slow cooking temperatures they would need to cook longer.  Potatoes can be purchased microwave ready in most supermarkets.  Basically just shrink wrapped  regular spuds.  A little pricey, but may be worth it if there is no alternative.  I would also think you could accomplish the same thing with a food saver.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 21, 2012)

Could use the grill, indirect heat. For a great treat, try sweet potatoes!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Feb 21, 2012)

*My suggestion is to bake the potatoes ahead of time. Then near the end of the beef roast {say 45 mins?} coat potatoes in oil and sprinkle with corse salt and finish on the top rack {assuming you put the roast on the bottom rack} Best of both worlds IMO *


----------



## jennyema (Feb 21, 2012)

Cook them almost all the way through in the radarrange and finish them in the oven while the meat rests.

I do this all the time.


----------



## Skittle68 (Feb 21, 2012)

Personally I would do the Dutch oven method (#2). I don't think the flavor of microwaved potatoes is as good. Baking for an hour seems to concentrate the flavor in a way that quick cooking in the nuker can't achieve. If you have an oven thermometer you can stick in there it could help give you an idea of what temp to have the stove on to maintain the correct temp (although you would want to avoid opening it frequently, of course). Up on a rack, the dry heat will be just like an oven.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 21, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Cook them almost all the way through in the _*radarrange*_...



I think this term for a microwave went out of use somewhere in the middle of the 19th century!  That was the name given to the first microwave which was invented at Raytheon in Massachusetts after WWII.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 21, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I think this term for a microwave went out of use somewhere in the middle of the 19th century!  That was the name given to the first microwave which was invented at Raytheon in Massachusetts after WWII.



That's what I was thinking too. Weren't they integrated into the regular oven? (Except it was the middle of the 20th century )


----------



## Chef Munky (Feb 21, 2012)

Use a crock pot set on high. Brush them with some olive oil, sprinkle on some kosher salt and let em' rip. You can wrap them in foil if you want. But it's not necessary. Give it about 2 hours to cook.

I've used that method many times when making Rosemary potatoes. Works like a charm.

Munky.


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 21, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I think this term for a microwave went out of use somewhere in the middle of the 19th century!  That was the name given to the first microwave which was invented at Raytheon in Massachusetts after WWII.



 I thought it was a terrible typo.  I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 21, 2012)

Many thanks to all.  If I use method #2 and my dutch oven is enamel-coated (Le Creuset), will the long dry cooking on the stove top be harmful to the enamel coating?


----------



## gadzooks (Feb 21, 2012)

Bob, I'll take door number two for crispy, perfect baked potatoes.


----------



## Cerise (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Chopstix.  If your roast takes a long time, add your potatoes about 45 min - 1 hour before the end of cooking time. If your oven is not large enough to accommodate both, microwave/nuke the potatoes.  Microwaves only catch on fire if you add aluminum/tin/foil.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 21, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I think this term for a microwave went out of use somewhere in the middle of the 19th century! That was the name given to the first microwave which was invented at Raytheon in Massachusetts after WWII.


 
Amana made the Radarange in Amana, Iowa in the 1960's i think so a lot of our neighbors had them.  My mother still thinks they poison the food.

I have a rather alarming Radarange cookbook right here on my desk....


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 21, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Amana made the Radarange in Amana, Iowa in the 1960's i think so a lot of our neighbors had them.  My mother still thinks they poison the food.
> 
> I have a rather alarming Radarange cookbook right here on my desk....



I forgot you were an Iowa girl.  Amana did end up making the Radarange.  As the kitchen appliance arm of Raytheon, they were better equipped to get the product to the customer.  I worked at Raytheon in MA for 5 years but the divisions I worked for were more involved in putting men in space and sending missiles where they would do the most damage.


----------



## PattY1 (Feb 21, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *My suggestion is to bake the potatoes ahead of time. Then near the end of the beef roast {say 45 mins?} coat potatoes in oil and finish on the top rack {assuming you put the roast on the bottom rack} Best of both worlds IMO *



This is what I would do.


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 22, 2012)

On a trivet in a dutch oven works best if, for crisping, the last 15 to 20 minutes is done with a vented cover.  In the likely event that you do not have a vented cover you can try leaving the unvented cover slightly ajar.


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 22, 2012)

Great inputs from all.  I will go with the dutch oven method.  Thank you!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 22, 2012)

If it is a ceramic coated Dutch oven, I'd be concerned that you'll discolor it by roasting potatoes on the stovetop.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Feb 22, 2012)

Chef Munky said:
			
		

> Use a crock pot set on high. Brush them with some olive oil, sprinkle on some kosher salt and let em' rip. You can wrap them in foil if you want. But it's not necessary. Give it about 2 hours to cook.
> 
> I've used that method many times when making Rosemary potatoes. Works like a charm.
> 
> Munky.



I second this method. Works for my picky family.


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 22, 2012)

jennyema said:


> If it is a ceramic coated Dutch oven, I'd be concerned that you'll discolor it by roasting potatoes on the stovetop.


Searing meats and cooking paprika based sauces will likely cause discoloration anyway.  In our experience, MOST ALL enamel ware is susceptible to staining and vigorous cleaning can dull the glaze.


----------



## Hammster (Feb 22, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Cook them almost all the way through in the radarrange and finish them in the oven while the meat rests.
> 
> I do this all the time.


 


Andy M. said:


> I think this term for a microwave went out of use somewhere in the middle of the 19th century! That was the name given to the first microwave which was invented at Raytheon in Massachusetts after WWII.


 
That was what Amana called their first microwave ovens. Amana Radar Range. Great stuff.

I second the nuke til nearly done and then finish in the oven method. It really cuts down on oven time. I do this all the time.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 22, 2012)

Twice Bake Potatoes

The final step is either 350 degrees for 15-20 minutes or you could nuke them. You could prepare this recipe the day before.


----------



## Skittle68 (Feb 23, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:
			
		

> Twice Bake Potatoes
> 
> The final step is either 350 degrees for 15-20 minutes or you could nuke them. You could prepare this recipe the day before.



Mmmmmmm I LOVE twice baked potatoes! Best of the baked and mashed worlds. Might have to make some of these soon...


----------

